# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Dream World Academy >  >  Post Dreams Influenced by DWA Here

## TiredPhil

I have just had a three hour sleep from 8pm to 11pm. Got myself on the PC and read a few threads on this site.
Just about to go back to bed, and I discover this thread. Bit of a shock to my system, because in the three hour sleep, I dreamed of a castle.
It was ancient, and in a state of ruin. Square in shape, with a round tower at each corner. 
There was a signpost outside the place which I got a good look at, but can only remember the second word which was ------- HOTEL
A road sign said Sewerby Bridge. I can not remember any other part of the dream, as it seemed random, and I chose not to take notes.

Decided not to read any replies before mine, as this may effect the sleep I am about to have.
I will attempt to re-visit the castle, and get a good look around.
Will report back tomorrow when I have tried.
Night all

----------


## melanieb

This thread is for dreams that occur prior to the forum-wide opening of the DWA on Earth Day, April 22, 2013.

----------


## SpreadLearner0

This is a fascinating subject, in my experiences keeping a dream journal, I have consistently felt as if I were on the grounds of a school, featuring a structure that is shaped as three rectangular buildings meeting to form a square that is missing one side. The structures are incredibly tall, and the walls facing it's quadrilateral courtyard are made entirely of glass. 

the courtyard extends outward with a set of stairs leading to a sort of fountain flanked by a semicircle wall. All around the dream scene are waters of various depths, ranging from what appears to be a harbor area and bridges that reache over a stretch of deeper waters, such as a bay area.

I have a hard time formulating the exact structures and blue prints of this world as I have not attained lucidity in it, but I have had at least one surreal conversation with a dream character in it early on, and it seems that all of my dreams since I've been keeping a journal have taken place here. I often feel as if I am in a classroom, and tend to take long car rides with dream characters around the outskirts of 'town'. During these outings I am almost always traveling waterside, be it a stream, a river, or a vast body of still water.

If these phenomena seem like a reasonable launching pad for my participation in such a project as this, I am very interested as I've been trying to use this recurring familiarization to trigger a DILD.

My experiences with the dream character are as follows:

I am walking in grass, what feels like a college campus alongside a white stone wall, about fifteen to twenty feet tall. the wall extends perhaps ten or fifteen feet, it is a jutting structure connecting to a larger complex of buildings, and feels in rough proximity to the waters edge around the fountain described. 

As I am walking by, I become aware of an open ceiling porch, or balcony atop this wall, and I believe I am hearing a voice message being played from a phone lying on a piece of furniture on top of this rampart. I materialize on top of the wall and find a thin woman of angular facial structure, long light-brown hair, wearing plain white robes sitting on a plastic chair with her eye's half-closed, mouth agape, and in an apparent trance-like state.

I feel as though she is lost, and the message from the phone was intended to bring her home so I say to her, "Don't you have a husband or something?" She remains catatonic, but I suddenly feel as though I have a 360 degree field of vision, and see a cardboard cut-out of a yellow school bus about six feet long and four feet tall levitating behind me, slowly approaching.

I immediately whirl around in an about-face to find a 50 - 60 year old bald man with short black-grey hair neatly clinging to the sides and back of his head. He is jovial in look and is wearing a pair of glasses whose lenses are round on top, but appear to taper and extend on the bottoms. He has deep set brown eyes, and a squarish jaw.

At this point he says to me, "we're very interested in you, but what are you doing _here_?" I look around myself and the scenery now appears to be more like my back porch, but covered in ash and cigarette butts. I think to myself, "well, this place isn't _me_" and the scene begins to return to the rampart again, only now it is enclosed, and I am aware of a library off to the left of where the woman originally sat (left, from her vantage point, it is off to my right where I am currently standing). 

Now the man turns to me, holding a book I had borrowed from a friend in real life and asks me, "Do you know how much this is worth?"

I say no, but at this point I no longer feel as if I am responding with words as much as thoughts.

The book is now an open money till in the man's hands, and he says, "have you ever had five of these?" as he draws a ten dollar bill from the till. I think to myself, "50 dollars? that isn't much" though I recognize it's probably more than the book is worth in dollars. I express that I have no intention of selling the book, and I get the vague sense that it has already been taken from me, and is now in the library.

At this juncture there is now another man sitting to my right, next to the first man, he is husky, with medium-length, slicked back brown hair. He says to me "it's in mint-condition." evidently intending to persuade. I then realize why I can't part with the book, and I tell the men that it belongs to my friend who lent it to me. "well, make sure you tell her what it's worth" says the first man, and the dream fades.

Some things I noticed during this dream are that at first, I was more awake than the character I found (the woman), but the other two seemed able to hide themselves from me, and made me feel like I was being pulled along. It was not a malicious vibe, but more like these characters were trying to gently push me to 'wake up' all the way in the dream.

I felt confusion, and a constant searching for thought, as if I were struggling in my attempt to grapple with dream logic prompts from the characters, meant to jog my waking cognitive abilities. This was essentially my first dream in this specific dream complex, and most of my dreams following it have carried similar vibes and settings. The most common themes being water, fountains, grass, tall, connected buildings, classrooms or auditoriums, and fast paced car travel with people I know in real life over a seemingly limitless expanse of lands that comprise this particular place.

----------


## kylikeit

Sorry, wrong place.

----------

